# For Reach!!: A Halo RPG



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Alright lets paint a masterpiece here and create an epic last satnd for humanity!!:victory:


In the year 2525 A.D all contact was lost with the planet Harvest, a newly found colony on the Outer Rim. The UNSC (United Nations Space Command) dispatched the ship The Argo to investigate the situation; and even that was never heard from again. Thus later that year in October the UNSC dispatched a battle fleet, headed by the destroyer Hercules, to investigate the incident. Three weeks later only the Hercules returned to the planet Reach where its captain relayed an incredible story that would forever change the face of humanity. His force had emerged and discovered the planet to be obliterated and changed to a glassy substance. His forces had also discovered an alien ship and had attempted to hail it on all communication frequencies. The aliens had replied, “Your destruction is the will of the Gods….and we are their holy instruments.” The ship destroyed his force and the Hercules was barely able to escape.

Thus with this tale, humanity discovered that finally they were not alone in the galaxy, and that other life forms did exist. However, the terrible news that these aliens were not only hostile but had superior technology began to sink in as one by one the outer colonies fell to their incessant attacks. Soon dubbed the” Covenant,” after one of the captured aliens said it with his dying breath. The Covenant swept in and crushed the main Inner colonies, Alpha-Prime, the Omega Outpost Station, York, and others that were main hubs of manufacture and culture for humanity. Finally, in 2552 the Covenant found Reach, the UNSC’s last major base and humanities last bastion against the incessant alien tide. 

After a brief clash with advance forces, the Covenant attacked in force, and thus the battle for humanities last bastion begun. Anyone that can carry a rifle, from civilian to Spartan, has been drafted to fight for their lives against the technologically superior alien’s hell bent on exterminating them all in the name of their Gods and Covenant. 

……………………………………………………………………………………………………………………………

Alright, good story, moving on. You are part of a UNSC infantry battalion that has been stationed on Reach for the last two years. Bad luck, the Covenant have come and now you find yourselves in the middle of one of the most epic battles in the Covenant-Human War(yeah, I made that up, IDK if that’s what they call it). It has been a month and a half since you last new peace and the fight has been long and hard. You have lost many friends; seen things that would normally drive a man mad thrice over, and in general have been to hell and back. Our unit has been given new orders that involve us in a special mission that is of the upmost top secret for the survival of humanity. However, you find out that our task is, along with other units, to defend a non-existent base, rumored to belong to ONI, until a special unit arrives. There protection is your top priority and thus you cannot fail, for if you do, humanity may be doom to an apocalyptic destruction seen only on biblical scale.

Ok, I am looking for around 8-10 people but we will work with anyone else that’s interested. You are a normal human, like Imperial Guard, and can choose from the armor and equipment below. You are part of a platoon; which is two 5 man squads commanded by a PL (platoon leader). I’m basing this off of my Army experience, so bear with me if it’s a little technical.
Rules:

1.	I’M THE BOSS, OK!! I reserve the right to change the story, and other blah,blah,blah. Basically put, run things by me before going nuts.


2.	Keep GM’ing to a minimal. I like players to explore a little, but no storyline changing stuff, ok. You will die a horrible death if you do.


3.	Remember that you are not Spartans, you are normal humans. Nothing insanely inhuman, ok!!!


4.	I ask that your posts be at least 10 sentences, and that you post at least once every day. If you are a little late I will accept it, but after a week you will be left to be target practice for Covenant jackal snipers.


5.	You will be interacting with Spartans in the story, so leave your character some room to develop, Remember, you’re not dead yet, 


6.	Below are the lists so far……..

1st Squad
Sergeant- Deolago
Soldier- GOarr
Soldier- Rambo
Soldier
Specialist- Tolisk


2nd Squad
Sergeant
Soldier
Soldier
Soldier
Specialist- Samu3


Alright, use the following template…………………..

Name: (self-explanatory)

Age: (around 20-30 for Soldiers, 30-50 for sergeants)

Personality: (be creative, they are gonna end up dead or escaping anyway)
Background: (again, get creative, this is the Halo universe, it’s not as rigid as the 40k.)

Weapons: (see below)

Equipment: (see below)

Alright, weapons are below. You all have a MA5B Assault Rifle, standard Reach pattern, 2 Frag grenades, and combat knife. You have the option of choose another weapon or special equipment from the lists below. For equipment you may take one unless you ask me otherwise. You will be using captured Covenant weaponry later in the story. 

Weaponry:

-	M7 Sub Machine Gun(Halo 2 version)

-	S2 AM Sniper Rifle(Reach pattern)

-	M90 Tactical Shotgun(Reach pattern)

-	BR55 Battle Rifle(Halo 3 version)

-	M6C “Magnum” Pistol(Halo 3 version)

-	M6D Pistol(Reach pattern)

Special Weaponry:

-	M9 SMM Rocket Launcher

-	M247 Portable Machine Gun Turrent

-	Anti-Tank Mines(you may carry 3)

Equipment:

-	Gartner Pattern Flak vest(built to deal with plasma)

-	MK6A Combat helmet(allows you better computer nav and long range sight)


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok guys, this is my character, use him as a example to work with your guys!!!1

Name: Sergeant First Class Heffner Attea

Age: 41

Personality: Heffner is a tough personality that is built around him like a rock. He has seen so much death and destruction in the last three months that he is no longer the once charming, charismatic leader he use to be. Sure he still watches out for his men, and does his best to keep them alive, but his inner heart is dead to any emotion other than hatred, hatred for the Covenenant that came and destroyed his home.

Background: Heffner was born on reach in the year 2511 in the city of Alexandria. His mother was a poor maid that worked in the city official buildings, attempting to scrap enough to provide for her and her son. As soon as he could Heffner got out of this situation and joined the UNACP (United Nations Army Cadet Program) where he attended Alexandria’s equivalent of Princeton University on a free scholarship from the government. Excelling he moved on and quickly rose to the rank of 2nd Lieutenant, but then made a foolish mistake. To protect some of his friends who were being framed by the local organized criminal underworld, he testified against a SCO (superior commissioned officer) and thus earned himself the displeasure from all his superiors. Later a Major, a friend of the officer, took advantage of a FUI (Flying Under the Influence (yeah, this is actually a real thing)) incident and had him booted all the way down to sergeant. It was at this time the Covenant came to Reach and thus Heffner was thrusted into combat with a green unit and a whole bunch of bad guys to kill. 

After two months his unit was one of the most experienced on the planet, and had quite an impressive kill record on its sheets. However, it was then that the Covenant turned up the heat, and thus did he start losing man after man, battle after battle, until Heffner became one of the few surviving veterans of the platoon. Now he leads them again against an enemy that seems to be unstoppable, that is endless, and that is filled with as much hatred as he is.

Weapons: MA5B Assault Rifle, standard Reach pattern, M7 Sub machine gun, M6D Pistol

Equipment: 2 Frags, Combat Knife, Gartner Pattern Flak Vest


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I will post up a character when I have finished playing Reach for today, but I have a question or two... Why do you call the things "Reach" pattern and those things? There are different names for the weapons, not planet patterns, lol :laugh:

Yeah, and could you provide us with pics of the Gartner Pattern Flak vest and the MK6A Combat helmet

Edit: What about the Grenade Launcher? Cant we have one?


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Name: Specialist Jeramen Monroe
Age: 39
Birthdate:2513
Birthplace: Earth
Backround: Jeramen Monroe was a more quiet type of soldier, being born to a family of soldiers and he wasnt rich, nor poor and he got a grant from the govurnment because he was a soldiers son, and during testing they found that he had a nack for snipers and gave him the rank of Specialist, he has been stationed on reach during the whole time and has managed to stay alive in the sgt's platoon and hopes to keep it that way.

Equipment:MA5B reach pattern assult rifle, S2 AM sniper rifle, 2 frags, combat knife, and a MK6A combat helmet ( if allowed can he have a garner patter flak vest also?)


----------



## G0arr (Sep 20, 2010)

Name: Joseph 'Joe' Davis

Age: 22

Personality: Joseph is a very jovial person who is respectful due to his upbringing, but has a tendency to speak his mind. He wears some emotions plainly, and can carry a grudge.

Background: Joseph was born on Earth. At the age of 3 his parents were killed in a car accident. The only family member he had left was an uncle in the UNSC. His upbringing was modeled after this. There were strict rules, and severe punishments. In school he was not exceptional, but always managed to do well. At the urging of his uncle, Joseph enlisted at the age of 19. His original goal was to join the armored cavalry. His first assignment was as a mechanic after boot. It was during his first year that an operator error during an exercise left him with a large burn on his left side and several scars from shrapnel after a vehicle under his care caught fire and exploded. During his second year a major black mark was left on his record after an incident with a low ranking officer became physical. While it should have left him with a discharge Joseph's uncle stepped in. Instead of being discharged Joseph was given the option of finishing his enlistment elsewhere, and returning for evaluation if he wished to continue. After agreeing he was informed that his wish to be part of the armored forces was denied. He was quickly, and quietly, bussed back down to being a private and sent to Reach. 

Joseph still works a mechanic whenever he is able. Additionally he has been training in anit-armor combat, but has yet to receive his certification.

Weapons: Reach pattern MA5B Assault Rifle, M90 Tactical Shotgun, 2 Frag grenades, and combat knife

Equipment: Gartner Pattern Flak vest

I've got to warn you, I'm kind of new to this. Also I can't guarantee that I can post every day, as work sometimes keeps me from being able to get online. Thanks for the consideration.


[Remember to keep the bulk of your post the regular colour or the entire thing will be drained instead. - darkreever]


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Doelago, I hoped you'd join, I was hoping you'd help us lead the way. When I refer to Reach pattern I mean the weapon was specifically design on Reach, manufactured on Reach, and then issued to soldiers on Reach. the other weapons are more from the previous games and therefore I couldn't find there manufacturing origins. As for pictures, well.....................working on it.

Gernade launchers come later in the story, you'll have to wait and find out.

Tolisk good to see you, and no he cannot. It's one or the other. Otherwise you might as well have Mjornir armor and be a Spartan.


GOarr, nice, like the character. And don't worry, i can work with you on that. as long as you post once every day or two thats fine. :wink:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Name: Vern Vasquez

Rank: Sergeant, 2nd Squad

Age: 42

Personality: The lone wolf style quiet guy, but a rag tag veteran of countless wars, and a man that has seen millions die in front of the Covenant onslaught. 

Background: Born in a rich family, with a proud military history, he decided to follow his fathers footsteps and join the UNSC. After a few years of normal marine service he joined the ODST special forces, and served there for over two decades, until the battle for Paris IV in 2549, where his entire unit was killed in an Covenant ambush. After that he resigned to normal civilian life, before joining the ONI special operations warfare group, and taking part in a few classified missions. Right now, he is assigned to a squad of marines on Reach, and he is the squad leader, even if he would rather have worked alone. 


Weapons: MA37 ICWS, Caliber 7.62 mm, "Assault Rifle", a M6G PDWS "Magnum" and a Special Applications Rifle, Caliber 14.5 mm, SRS99, a.k.a "Sniper Rifle System 99 Anti-Matériel".

Equipment: UNSC Army BDU, Including the M52B Body Armor, a pair of VZG7 Armored Boots and a data pad wrapped around the arm. Combat knife, 2 Frag grenades, Inbuilt Com link visor and distress beacon in data pad.


Edit: Just tell me what to remove or change (Damn if you dare... :threaten, or anything else...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Uuuuhhhhh:shok:............ you weren;t kidding when you said you were a mega Halo fan. to be honest thats really good, I'm gonna rep you for the good job. The only thing is your equiptment, you need to either pick the helmet or the body armor you cannot have both of them


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Uuuuhhhhh:shok:............ you weren;t kidding when you said you were a mega Halo fan. to be honest thats really good, I'm gonna rep you for the good job. The only thing is your equiptment, you need to either pick the helmet or the body armor you cannot have both of them


*DAAAAAMN YOOOU!!!* :ireful2:

[Throws the helmet away]

Anything else? 

And thanks for the rep!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

O'oh Hec I can afford time for one more Rp besides If it looks anything like this than Im definitly in. I Should be able to abide by the one post a day rule But in case School presses me It may be a little late 2 days max.

Name: Dias Blackwater

Rank: Specialist 2nd Squad

Experiance: Seasoned soldier previosly fought colonial rebel forces opposed to present Government. Year 2531 Harvest Campaign

Personality: Friendly and Obedient After years of fighting he realises that Friends are your best chance out in the warzone, so make plenty but he also recognises the fact the those who dont follow orders tended to die a lot.

Backround: Harvest Born he enlisted in the UNSC at the age of 19 just as his father had. He underwent basic Training on Harvest, until he was reassigned to Mars after he showed above average skills in cybernetic Warfare his ablilites soon put him to the rank of Specialist. After his Mars Training he received word that he was to be shipped out to fight rebel forces on some of the outlying colonies. He soon found that it was easier said then done. The campaign was a disaster it was a clear victory for the UNSC but it was a much bigger blow to Militery superiority in the region, many casualties has been sustained. 

In the Year 2531 Dias finally Returned to his homeworld, And a woke into a world Ablaze his Harvest was a warzone. He saw many sight's in those years, the five years he spent there were the worst of his entire life to date, the bodies of his countryman pilled high among the streets. The Burning home that he had grew up in. His School his life were rubble. To this day he still knows little of his parents fate. Dead most likely is what he thought. With Nothing left of his Homeworld he now lives a Nomad life in the UNSC navy ships taken from planet to planet War to War.
In the Years proceeding he eventually became part of the Reach garrison. 


Appearence: A Large Heavy set man his face told a story of a kind soul, Bright Blue eyes and short brown hair. His Body told another of a man drawn out by warfare and drilling. His Skin lightly tanned, he had many scars on his back from back at the academy were he would crack under the weight of the heavy weapon he was assigned.
Age: 26

Weapons: - Primary Weapon is: a M247 Portable Machine gun turret 
- Sdiearm: M6C "Magnum" pistol
Equipment: MK6A Combat Helmet, 
Special Skill: Cyber Warfare.

Question: Is it possible that being a cyber warfare operator that I can have special equipment as in Like Having the Portable Machine gun Remote Controled? Or get a hacking tool?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope your character is accepted, as an cyber warfare expert in the squad... Otherwise, I have only got one thing to say; Welcome to the UNSC marine corps!


@Emperorshand89, i see that you put me as the 1st squad sgt, but if it is ok, I would have wanted to be in the 2nd squad, but it is your choice...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

With Any Luck if the Squads stay together for the most part of it we wont be to far off.

My Cyber Warfare skills may just come down to Unlocking doors or getting computers or automated machine gun turrets operational and etc... But I Think It may come in handy some time.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Samu3, bravo, bravo, well played good lad!!! again, I'm gonna have to hand out rep for the video. I actually based this on a Halo Wars/Reach hybrid so yes, its gonna be alot like what you see in the first half of the video, just with our own twists, no Spartans super humans here. though we will interact with them as the story builds.

By the way, you have to show me how to input videos:shok:, that would be really helpful.

And no, I'm sorry, but special skills will be annouced by moi. I specifically did that to prevent overpowering and narrowness of the story. I'll keep it in mind though.

AAARRGGHHHH:ireful2:, the helmet rolls away. Sorry buddy, though I'll keep it in mind for later in the story.


Alright, four down, keep it coming guys, lets all build an Epic story of humanities last stand against the Covenant Horde!!!!!


----------



## Lord Ramo (Apr 12, 2009)

*Name:* Sarah "Sass" Berest

*Rank:* Private First Class

*Age:* 24

*Personality:* Sarah is a very outspoken individual, always answering back to her superiors and generally being cheeky and cheerful. She is loyal CO however and will follow their orders even though she is a smartass. She is easy to befriend, if you don't mind having the fun taken about you. When she has to recon or in a firefight she gets deadly serious, hardly talking due to her role as a scout.

*Appearance:* Sarah stands at around 5"9, shorter then most of her fellow troopers. She isn't physically big either, making her perfect for reconnaissance missions and acting as a scout for the platoon. She has shortly cut blonde hair and ice blue eyes, as pure as the beautiful terrain of Reach. Her uniform is normally cleanly pressed and kept in perfect condition, but with the Covenant assault on Reach her standards have dropped.

*Background*: Sarah was born on the Reach, the very planet that she would soon be protecting with her life. She grew up in a fairly average household in the city of Manassas, one of the three largest cities on the planet. Her father was a Career soldier, enlisted in the marine corps when he was young and rose through the ranks to that of a Gunnery Sergeant. Her mother was a nurse at one of the cities main hospitals. At the young age of five her mother developed lung cancer and died, and her father took a desk job, enlisting new potential for the marines, so he could be near his daughter.

As such she grew up around the military, and when she was old enough she enlisted in the corps, following in her fathers footsteps. She passed through basic training with no problems, before being dispatched on Operation TREBUCHET. She saw extensive action against the "innies" before the Human-Covenant war began. She was thrust into several major conflicts with the covenant and was one of the few survivors of the battle of Sigmas Octanus IV. Due to her life being saved by the Spartans she has a grudging respect for them. She suffered minor burns and was sent back to Reach to recover. Not long after she was released from the hospital the Covenant fleet arrived. She now serves in 2nd squad under Sergeant Vern Vasquez.

*Weapons:* Primary weapon is the MA5B assault rifle. Secondary weapon is the BR55 Battle Rifle, 2 fragmentation grenades and a combat knife.

*Equipment:* Mk6A Helmet, combat armour (not special Gartner armour, just basic stuff.)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice character Ramo! Nice to see that you want to join!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Wait was Harvest Before or After Reach I had wanted to be Veteran of the Harvest Campaign but Im not sure about dates on that one.....


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Harvest was before Reach happened. Harvest was like the opening battle/campaign of the Covenant-Human War. Reach was after 10 years of loosing outer colonies to the covenant. Basically put Reach was the first Inner colony to fall to them.

You can be a veteran of Harvest if you want, thats fine.

Rambo, I'm glad you joined, you are a good character maker my friend. Love her, shes a nice addition.

Doelago I've put you in first squad till we get more people. but if you want, i'll transfer you over.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

*Check it Out!!!*

Ok guys, I'm gonna try and make this video active. If it doesn't work, then use the link. this video is the opener for our RPG, even though we have not started yet. A Prequel!!! It gives you that feeling.

I know its alittle cheesy, but watch it:read: and take it in that this is gonna be our finest hour gentlemen!!!


----------



## foulacy (Nov 24, 2007)

Just thought, a lot of those weapons where made post-the fall of reach.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Nice Vid 
Just need those Other ppl


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

People, Join Up, Do Your Part, fight for Humanity!!!!:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> People, Join Up, Do Your Part, fight for Humanity!!!!:laugh:


Thats heresy towards the prophets and the Holy journ... Ouh, wrong species...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Hey foulcry, you should join up!!!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

There is enough people to run One Squad right now If we give other people a few more days then mabye we can start up if it looks like we will be waiting to long.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm gonna wait til Monday night to see if we can at least get a Second Squad, I was banking on that for a fact. Alas, things never seemed to run right. But yeah, it all will begin and end soon


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> it all will begin and end soon


Are you trying to tell us that we will get two uppdates, and after that the whole planet gets glassed or what?


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

i dunno, mabey, mabey not.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, I'm just trying to be epic, ya know:laugh:


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> No, I'm just trying to be epic, ya know:laugh:


Well keep trying, lol...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Ok, the Action thread is up guys, go do it to it!!!

ANYONE ELSE INTERESTED IN JOINING POST YOUR CHARACTER AND ILL SEE ABOUT GETTING YOU IN!!!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, I just noticed that you have posted the action thread, and I would want to post, but as the clock is 1.12 over here, I think it is better to just go and sleep rather than write some bullshit... Nights folks, post comes tomorrow...


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

I will Wait for you then
Also So im in the squad with the NPC leader which means Emp you give me orders or Doelago?


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

No, my bad, Samu3 your still a specialist but your in squad one.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

You still taking people, I've just being reading the action thread, superb.


----------



## WarMaster Sindr (Jun 23, 2010)

were could i find the action thread i want to know how you end it cause. 

i know how it truely went down so yeah i would love to see your perspective


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Snowy said:


> You still taking people, I've just being reading the action thread, superb.


I beleive so, were accually a bit short of them right now talk to Emp


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Snowy said:


> You still taking people


I believe he does, so you could always posta character and see what he says...


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Sweet.

Name: Thomas (Tommy) Morgan

Age: 29

Personality: A smartarse. Has been known to crack under pressure though. But his ability to survive situations that have been known to kill Spartans has made him seem like a tough guy, but he really hates this as he isn't tough, he loves a good bet and a challenge.

Appearance: Unnaturally tall and not very muscled, but he is a very quick runner, due to this he is usually given the recon jobs. He hates this as he very much enjoys chatting with allies and making bets.

History: Tommy was brought up in a very militaristic family, his father was an ODST trooper and as such, Tommy rarely saw his father, and whenever he was home, his father would take him out to the shooting range and would teach him how to use a rifle.
His father died in a drop accident. his pod was sent off target by a plasma blast that disabled the internal guiding system and meant that he landed in a covenant base... alone.
Tommy wasn't grief stricken and continued his practice of gunslinging, and left his family at the age of 16 to join the UNSC, he was put on a carrier and arrived at Reach three months before the covenant arrived.

Weapons
M6D Pistol, Standard Reach Pattern.
BR55 Battle Rifle.

Equipment
2 Frags, Combat Knife, Gartner Pattern Flak Vest.

Hope thats good, I can change anything.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

No its good, I would like to know more about his Personality but that can come out in the Action Thread. 

Im sure our guys can the best of friends :friends:
Welcome to The Squad


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Sindr, you can read it if you want, though if you join I'd really appriciate it, I need another 3 people to make it really good.

Snowy, welcome aboard, love the enthusiasm, really good character, it'll do just fine.

Samu3, as I said in my rep, I'm the GM here, not you. Please refrain from telling players about their characters like that. It undermines the authority of a acting GM.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Snowy, I'm gonna work you in the next post, so hang tight till then, ok???


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

I shall try, but I don't think I'll make it.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

You'll be fine. Ok, this current update is coming out today, so when I post it, I'll fact your arrival onto the battlefield here, and you can become part of the epic tale. trust me, after this brief, and already well known section its gonna get real good!!!!!

(Master Chiefs gonna be making an appearence)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

emporershand89 said:


> Doelago: You also charge right down the hill with Attea and engage the enemy with vigor that your character seems to have endless amounts of. However, after a little bit, you notice that on your flank the enemy seems to be thinning out, and then you notice a small, colorful group of Spartans emerge and make right for your position. Alert Attea that help has arrived!!!


Just a general question; Just wondering why the hell I would be charging the enemy if I had planed to get as far away from them so that I could kill them from there...


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Um, I'm charging, you can either come with me, or snipe??? You create the story here. My guys charging because thats whats happening in the story. Besides, the spartans are here, and I need you to spot them so we can get along with the more familiar part of the story and begin the interesting part.


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Come on ppl lets get some posts


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm waiting on Deolago and others, you know who you are!!!!

I'll post the next advancement tongiht after mid-night. if you guys don't catch up don't worry, the reral stories starting next!!!


----------



## Samu3 (Sep 19, 2010)

Mine will be up Today


----------

